# Iraq wants us to leave



## Ravi (Jul 8, 2008)

> BAGHDAD (AP) -- Iraq's national security adviser said Tuesday his country will not accept any security deal with the United States unless it contains specific dates for the withdrawal of U.S.-led forces.


WORLD Magazine | Today's News, Christian Views


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 8, 2008)

Ravi said:


> WORLD Magazine | Today's News, Christian Views



Finally the truth is coming out?  Where did you hear this?  Because I heard this weeks ago on Randi Rhodes and no other "liberal" media mentioned this fact.  

I've even been arguing with a guy at work.  His son is in Iraq and he said that the Iraqi's want us to stay.  I told him, "your son is in the green zone".  

But, I have a feeling Bush is going to make Malaki an offer he can't refuse.

I hope Exxon gets thrown out too.  And I hope we Nationalize our oil like Venuezuela did.  Screw the oil companies.  

And while we are at it, abolish the Federal Reserve.  Those are rich men that own our country.  They control the money, so they control EVERYTHING.  

And break up the media.  It has been taken over by neocons.  Time for truth to come back to the news.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 8, 2008)

Terrorism is defeated ...

We want a time table ...

All this coming from the Iraqi gov't who are "calling the shots," and in control of their own destiny.

Right ... right?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 8, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Terrorism is defeated ...
> 
> We want a time table ...
> 
> ...



What I hate is that the people we argue with will just pretend to forget they were dead wrong about "Iraqi's wanting us to stay", and they'll swallow the next lie that Rush feeds them.

Just like the mission changed a million times.  

Now I don't even care or believe that we are succeeding in Iraq.  They lied about that so many times.

And the surge was meant to lower violence enough that they could make politicial reconciliation.  So don't tell us General Betrayus that the surge worked, because there still is NO POLITICIAL RECONCILIATION.  

Oops.  Did I say Betrayus?  I meant Petrayus.  Obama, osama.  You know.  LOL.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2008)

Iraq wants to be independent, and those who are corrupt and evil would like to see our backsides sooner than later.

We're on the verge of having a beacon in the middle east that will be an example to everyone else. A place where a representative government is in place, a place that is friendly to the US, a place where people can live happily and in peace. And dumbasses who have claimed we lost from the beginning will ruin it all by whining and wringing their hands and pulling us out of there microseconds (figuratively speaking) before it happens.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 8, 2008)

alliebaba said:


> iraq Wants To Be Independent, And Those Who Are Corrupt And Evil Would Like To See Our Backsides Sooner Than Later.
> 
> We're On The Verge Of Having A Beacon In The Middle East That Will Be An Example To Everyone Else. A Place Where A Representative Government Is In Place, A Place That Is Friendly To The Us, A Place Where People Can Live Happily And In Peace. And Dumbasses Who Have Claimed We Lost From The Beginning Will Ruin It All By Whining And Wringing Their Hands And Pulling Us Out Of There Microseconds (figuratively Speaking) Before It Happens.



One Of The Terrorists Number One Reason For Hating America Is That We Have Bases In Saudi Arabia.  Infidel Invaders Is What They Call Us.

Dude, You Want A 100 Year War.  What's Wrong With You.

How About We Secure Our Borders And Stop Letting Terrorists In To Attack Us?

People Like You Made The Same Argument In Viet Nam.

You Are Simply Wrong.

We Have Afganistan Already.  

Iraq Wants Us To Leave.  Malaki Wants Us To Leave.  Time To Leave.  

The War On "terrorism"?  How Can You Beat That?  Who Are "terrorists"?  Evildoers.  Insurgents.  

Dude, You Got Mad When 4000 Americans Died On 9-11.  We Have Killed Over A Million Iraqi's.  How Angry Are They?  

You Need To Take Your Brainwashed Head Out Of Your Patriotic Ass.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 8, 2008)

The troops aren't going to get "yanked" out.

Even *if* Obama withdraws from Iraq it will be done over a period of time.

We're talking 2 years from today at the earliest ...

So if we are "on the verge" now is not possible that it "will be" in two years?


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 8, 2008)

Most recent poll I could find on the subject:

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Poll suggests flicker of optimism in Iraq


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> One Of The Terrorists Number One Reason For Hating America Is That We Have Bases In Saudi Arabia.  Infidel Invaders Is What They Call Us.
> 
> Dude, You Want A 100 Year War.  What's Wrong With You.
> 
> ...




Let's talk about brainwashing. Brainwashing is when you think the best place on earth, the United States, where people have the highest standard of living in the world, is bad simply by way of being good.  When you think that because we have a high standard of living, we should suffer. Or because we treat our citizens well, other countries are right to target and resent us. Because we have freedom, we should die at the hands of tyrants and terrorists. That's brainwashing. The inability to see that terrorists are not good guys, that they don't have justification for targeting innocents (they don't just target us, you know, you fucking moron. They target people indiscriminately. They kill their own children and women, for God's sake). 

I suggest that if you're going to play with the big boys, you take a deep breath to make sure your tiny pea brain is fully oxygenated, and think for yourself, instead of mindlessly regurgitating the pap you've been fed by anti-American, terrorist-supporting pieces of shit who think it's cute to bad mouth the very country that allows you to speak at all.


----------



## busara (Jul 8, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Brainwashing is when you think the best place on earth, the United States, where people have the highest standard of living in the world, is bad simply by way of being good.



incorrect
Statistics - Human Development Reports (UNDP)
Human Development Report 2007/2008 - Human Poverty Index (HPI-1) value (%)



> Or because we treat our citizens well, other countries are right to target and resent us. Because we have freedom, we should die at the hands of tyrants and terrorists. That's brainwashing. The inability to see that terrorists are not good guys, that they don't have justification for targeting innocents (they don't just target us, you know, you fucking moron. They target people indiscriminately. They kill their own children and women, for God's sake).



did you read what he wrote? he didnt say we should be attacked or that terrorists are nice people. 

i have a question. can you be critical of someone or something, even if you love them or it? youre talking like america is purely a victim, while that doesnt seem to be the case. 

take a deep breath and calm down. lets get back to an intelligent discussion instead of name calling.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 8, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Let's talk about brainwashing. Brainwashing is when you think the best place on earth, the United States, where people have the highest standard of living in the world, is bad simply by way of being good.  When you think that because we have a high standard of living, we should suffer. Or because we treat our citizens well, other countries are right to target and resent us. Because we have freedom, we should die at the hands of tyrants and terrorists. That's brainwashing. The inability to see that terrorists are not good guys, that they don't have justification for targeting innocents (they don't just target us, you know, you fucking moron. They target people indiscriminately. They kill their own children and women, for God's sake).
> 
> I suggest that if you're going to play with the big boys, you take a deep breath to make sure your tiny pea brain is fully oxygenated, and think for yourself, instead of mindlessly regurgitating the pap you've been fed by anti-American, terrorist-supporting pieces of shit who think it's cute to bad mouth the very country that allows you to speak at all.



I'd just be content with some form of consistency from the White House.  We've been told that the US isn't in charge there, that it's Maliki's gov't and that the Iraqis make the decisions.  But when stuff like this comes out they shrug it off or brush it aside.  Double-speak all around.

It's like the surge ... before the surge we couldn't leave because things were going so badly and now the narrative has flipped to we can't leave now because thing are going so well.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2008)

Before the surge we couldn't leave because things would get worse if we did. And it's the same now...if we left now, things will devolve.

But it's right and natural that Iraqis want to take over their own government. YOu just have to be careful with the strategy. If we leave too soon, they're ripe for the picking and you end up with a mess like before. 

We have handed over 9 of 18 provinces already. Things are going exactly the way they're supposed to.


----------



## Taomon (Jul 8, 2008)

Ravi said:


> WORLD Magazine | Today's News, Christian Views


he people have spoken.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 8, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Finally the truth is coming out?  Where did you hear this?  Because I heard this weeks ago on Randi Rhodes and no other "liberal" media mentioned this fact.
> 
> I've even been arguing with a guy at work.  His son is in Iraq and he said that the Iraqi's want us to stay.  I told him, "your son is in the green zone".
> 
> ...




socialist


----------



## Jeepers (Jul 8, 2008)

Why doesnt the CIA just take out Nuri al-Maliki... He is basically saying that he wants Obama to win...


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ravi said:


> WORLD Magazine | Today's News, Christian Views



Set the terms, then set the dates, then get the fuck otta there.


----------



## editec (Jul 9, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> What I hate is that the people we argue with will just pretend to forget they were dead wrong about "Iraqi's wanting us to stay", and they'll swallow the next lie that Rush feeds them.
> 
> Just like the mission changed a million times.
> 
> ...


 
You ever read _1984_, dude?

Don't bother... you're living it.

_We have always been at war with Oceania_​


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2008)

busara said:


> incorrect
> Statistics - Human Development Reports (UNDP)
> Human Development Report 2007/2008 - Human Poverty Index (HPI-1) value (%)
> 
> ...



Yes, I read it and my tolerance ends when anybody starts to list the "reasons" terrorists hate us.

They hate us because they're intolerant, because they're tyrannical, because they're fascists, and because they have no sense of the dignity of human life or human rights. The rest is just bs propaganda spewed by anti-American POSes.

And yes it's fine to be critical, so long as you're equally critical of the people who WANT TO KILL US. I don't see that. It's ok to be criticial so long as you aren't demoralizing Americans and boosting the morals of the people we are at war with.

Finally, consistency isn't something you're likely to see any time soon. The consistency we had with Reagan died with him, and I don't see it coming back. For consistency you have to have actual leaders who don't hover over poll results and think that every time someone is displeased, they must pander.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 9, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Yes, I read it and my tolerance ends when anybody starts to list the "reasons" terrorists hate us.
> 
> They hate us because they're intolerant, because they're tyrannical, because they're fascists, and because they have no sense of the dignity of human life or human rights. The rest is just bs propaganda spewed by anti-American POSes.



So you won't even listen when the rest of the world says Bush and America is out of line?  That's scary.  And I'm sure Hitler didn't let international news into Germany, just like you don't know what the rest of the world thinks of our invasion of Iraq.  

And it is strange, because it seems to me that Bush is the one that is intolerant, tyrannical, fascist and has no sense of dignity of human life.  

Dick Chaney and Rummy said back when HW Bush was in office that going into Bagdad would be a Quagmire and cause heavy casualties and cost a fortune.  Fast forward to 2002, and they said they couldn't have imagined it was going to be so difficult.  So you should know you are being lied to because it's a fact.  

I lost track.  How many lies does that make?  

I'm sure Germans back in the 30's and 40's loved their country right or wrong  

And, you do remember that people in England considered Washington and John Adams and Ben Franklin terrorists, right?  That's the propoganda England put out to their citizens.  And I'm sure English citizens loved England, right or wrong.  Was England suppressing America or was Washington a terrorist?  I guess it depends on which side you are on.  

And I'm sure the King of England had zero tolerance or sympathy for any citizen that suggested he was a tyrant.  I'm sure back then, England could do no wrong?  

I imagine you wearing one of those British wigs screaming at anyone who would dare suggest England did ANYTHING wrong.  

You ready to follow Bush into WW3?  What if he asked you to pay $30,000 and gas would go up to $10 a gallon?  What the fuck would your broke ass do?  

You are brainwashed!!!! 

Bush is about as bad as Hitler.  He will go down in history as one of our worst presidents.  And around the world, you can put him in the same category as a tyrant.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah. Bush is as bad as Hitler.

Yet more evidence that the left doesn't distinguish between evil and good, right and wrong, and would not recognize a human right if it sat on their faces and wiggled.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 9, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Yes, I read it and my tolerance ends when anybody starts to list the "reasons" terrorists hate us.
> 
> They hate us because they're intolerant, because they're tyrannical, because they're fascists, and because they have no sense of the dignity of human life or human rights. The rest is just bs propaganda spewed by anti-American POSes.
> 
> ...



And I am equally critical of "radical islam".  What you fail to realize is that we aren't fighting Bin Ladin anymore.  We are fighting Iraqi's for their oil fields.  

I am so ready to send our troops back to Afganistan so they can finish the job.  And if we have to stay there 100 years, fine.  But Iraq was not and is not the problem.  Neither is Iran.

Did you see Iran just tested some long range missiles?  They can be handled with diplomacy.  But you want to go to war because you have a pea brain and can't negotiate.  That's why the liberals are coming to save you.  Relax, we got it from here dude.  You have done enough damage.

But, I'm sort of glad you and Bush showed the rest of the world that we can be crazy too.  Wanna fly planes into our buildings?  It will cost you dearly.  Hell, we'll even invade your neighbors.  And you won't have sewage, electricity or running water for the next 6 years.  

When you sick your rottweiller on someone, eventually you have to pull the dog off.  

PS.  I bet you love Reagan's step son.  He's a radio host.  He said he wants to stick grenades up baby muslims butts and light them.  And their mothers.  

People like you, and him, should not be in charge of ANYTHING.  You are a grunt or jarhead.  People like you should serve on the front lines because you do as you are told.  Easily brainwashed.  You win the prize for nuttiest guy on here.  I am second.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 9, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah. Bush is as bad as Hitler.
> 
> Yet more evidence that the left doesn't distinguish between evil and good, right and wrong, and would not recognize a human right if it sat on their faces and wiggled.



You know Bush lied about why we went to Iraq.  You know it was about money.  And yet you think he isn't evil?  1 million dead for oil?  WTF???


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't mind a President that speaks to God, but when a president says that God spoke to him?  That's when you say enough is enough.

PS.  Bush wiretapped Americans before 9-11.  What's that all about?  That's a felony.  It was done at least 30 times.  Each offense carries a 2 year prison sentence.  That's 60 years.  That's a high crime.  That's impeachable.  

Thom Hartmann was speculating on why the Dems are going to give Bush and the telecoms a free pass.  We know the telecoms have given Congress millions.  We know the dems don't want to go the route of impeachment.  

The one thing we do know is Bush broke the law.  I'm pissed, but as long as the Dems take the white house and gain more seats in both houses, I'll be happy enough.


----------



## Reality (Jul 9, 2008)

Jeepers said:


> Why doesnt the CIA just take out Nuri al-Maliki... He is basically saying that he wants Obama to win...



Because by executive order it is illegal to assassinate foreign leaders. Way to be for self determination and democracy to call for the murder of a democratically elected leader.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2008)

When did Bush say God spoke to him? Jillian pulled this crap, and it was a bunch of shit when she said it, as it remains when you say it.

We are not fighting for oil fields. Prove somewhere that we are. If we needed oil fields that bad, we'd use our own. 

We're fighting terrorists, period. bin Laden is one, but there are others.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 9, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> When did Bush say God spoke to him? Jillian pulled this crap, and it was a bunch of shit when she said it, as it remains when you say it.
> 
> We are not fighting for oil fields. Prove somewhere that we are. If we needed oil fields that bad, we'd use our own.
> 
> We're fighting terrorists, period. bin Laden is one, but there are others.



President Bush told two high-ranking Palestinian officials that he had been told by God to invade Afghanistan and Iraq and then create a Palestinian state to bring peace to the Middle East, they recall during a documentary on Middle East peace that airs next week in Britain. 

"President Bush said to all of us: 'I'm driven with a mission from God,' " said Nabil Shaath, who was the Palestinian foreign minister at the time of a top-level meeting with Bush in June 2003. Mahmoud Abbas, then Palestinian prime minister and now the Palestinian Authority president, was also present for the conversation with Bush. 

"God would tell me, 'George, go and fight those terrorists in Afghanistan.' And I did, and then God would tell me, 'George, go and end the tyranny in Iraq ...' And I did. And now, again, I feel God's words coming to me, 'Go get the Palestinians their state and get the Israelis their security, and get peace in the Middle East.' And by God I'm gonna do it," Shaath quotes the president as saying in the three-part series. 

THE PRESIDENT: Its an interesting question. One of the problems  not specifically on this issue, just in general  lets put it this way, money trumps peace, sometimes.

Greenspan Admits Iraq was About Oil, As Deaths Put at 1.2 Million


In Iraq, we are fighting Iranians, Saudi's, Kurds, Syrians, Evildoers, Sunni's, Shiites, Al Queda, Radical Islam extremists, Insurgents, terrorists, and Iraqi's that want us to leave.  In other words, everyone.  Maybe take the hint.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 9, 2008)

fisa bill now says gov can wire tap for 72 hrs but then they must leave a paper trail with fisa!

good.

but it is true that some dems were also guilty and knew the law was being broken.  some....rockafellor is one.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> President Bush told two high-ranking Palestinian officials that he had been told by God to invade Afghanistan and Iraq and then create a Palestinian state to bring peace to the Middle East, they recall during a documentary on Middle East peace that airs next week in Britain.
> 
> "President Bush said to all of us: 'I'm driven with a mission from God,' " said Nabil Shaath, who was the Palestinian foreign minister at the time of a top-level meeting with Bush in June 2003. Mahmoud Abbas, then Palestinian prime minister and now the Palestinian Authority president, was also present for the conversation with Bush.
> 
> ...



Link please.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 9, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I don't mind a President that speaks to God, but when a president says that God spoke to him?  That's when you say enough is enough.
> 
> PS.  Bush wiretapped Americans before 9-11.  What's that all about?  That's a felony.  It was done at least 30 times.  Each offense carries a 2 year prison sentence.  That's 60 years.  That's a high crime.  That's impeachable.
> 
> ...



Link please.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 9, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> So you won't even listen when the rest of the world says Bush and America is out of line?  That's scary.  And I'm sure Hitler didn't let international news into Germany, just like you don't know what the rest of the world thinks of our invasion of Iraq.
> 
> And it is strange, because it seems to me that Bush is the one that is intolerant, tyrannical, fascist and has no sense of dignity of human life.
> 
> ...



You saying the administration has lied?  There are people on here that will throw something at you for saying that!  I am shocked you haven't been called a liar myself.  Well, give it time...


----------



## Gunny (Jul 9, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> You saying the administration has lied?  There are people on here that will throw something at you for saying that!  I am shocked you haven't been called a liar myself.  Well, give it time...



Ever read his posts?  No one bothers calling a delusional, blithering idiot a liar.


----------



## nomdeplume (Jul 10, 2008)

This is nothing more than Obama preaching about abrogating NAFTA while staring into a sea of factory workers faces, while his Jew advisor is behind closed doors assuring the Canadians that they shouldn't be concerned about Obama's rhetoric on NAFTA.


In way, it's good to see. It means that they are actually understanding "politics". He wants to get the Sunni on board, who generally despise America because we got rid of the genocidal asshole that they had been beneficieries of for many years. He also wants all the ethnicities, Sunni, Shite, and Kurd to undersand that Malaki is the real Sheriff in town, and not a stooge of the USA.

Malaki himself would rather America stay in Iraq permanently with as many troops as possible.


----------



## jreeves (Jul 10, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> And I am equally critical of "radical islam".  What you fail to realize is that we aren't fighting Bin Ladin anymore.  We are fighting Iraqi's for their oil fields.
> 
> I am so ready to send our troops back to Afganistan so they can finish the job.  And if we have to stay there 100 years, fine.  But Iraq was not and is not the problem.  Neither is Iran.
> 
> ...



Your so idiotic, Idiot doesn't even capture your ignorance. You laid out the most outrageous comment you could find and tried in an ignorant attempt attribute them to someone else. Maybe you should reflect on statements made by your own party on Iraq, pre-war. That oil in Iraq is so important we are pumping it over there and shipping it back to the US, right? Ignorant


----------



## editec (Jul 10, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Iraq wants to be independent, and those who are corrupt and evil would like to see our backsides sooner than later.
> 
> We're on the verge of having a beacon in the middle east that will be an example to everyone else. A place where a representative government is in place, a place that is friendly to the US, a place where people can live happily and in peace. And dumbasses who have claimed we lost from the beginning will ruin it all by whining and wringing their hands and pulling us out of there microseconds (figuratively speaking) before it happens.


 
I think you're delusional.

Not only are we bearly holding our own in Iraq, losing in Afghanistan, but we're obviously losing Pakistan, too.

Take off those rosy colored glasses, and ponder what it means when we get reports from our troops on the Afghanistan/ Pakistan border that the PAKI ARMY is helping the Taliban to eavde capture by informing them when our trooops are coming.

Wake up, Ali.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 10, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Your so idiotic, Idiot doesn't even capture your ignorance. You laid out the most outrageous comment you could find and tried in an ignorant attempt attribute them to someone else. Maybe you should reflect on statements made by your own party on Iraq, pre-war. That oil in Iraq is so important we are pumping it over there and shipping it back to the US, right? Ignorant



And not to mention, who "lights" a grenade?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ravi said:


> WORLD Magazine | Today's News, Christian Views



Back on point.  What is Mister "we could be there 100 years" McCain say about this.

We freed Iraq with Ameican blood, and spent Billions so they can now kick us out and become Iranian allies.  Good Job george!


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 10, 2008)

editec said:


> I think you're delusional.
> 
> Not only are we bearly holding our own in Iraq, losing in Afghanistan, but we're obviously losing Pakistan, too.
> 
> ...



You're an idiot. We're winning in Iraq. It's a huge success, and going to be bigger if we don't succumb to mindless ostriches like yourself who stick their fingers in their ears and yell "nananananananana" whenever they are exposed to the truth, as it doesn't conform to what they want to believe.


----------



## Reality (Jul 11, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> You're an idiot. We're winning in Iraq. It's a huge success, and going to be bigger if we don't succumb to mindless ostriches like yourself who stick their fingers in their ears and yell "nananananananana" whenever they are exposed to the truth, as it doesn't conform to what they want to believe.



Why don't you cite some evidence instead of making statements and calling them true. Political reconciliation? Not so much. Sunnis stop killing Shiites and vice versa... not so much. Define "winning". I'll wait.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 11, 2008)

BrianH said:


> And not to mention, who "lights" a grenade?



Hey, those are Reagan's words.  He said, "stick a grenade up their butts and light them".  

His words, not mine.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 11, 2008)

Reality said:


> Why don't you cite some evidence instead of making statements and calling them true. Political reconciliation? Not so much. Sunnis stop killing Shiites and vice versa... not so much. Define "winning". I'll wait.



Violence is down, for now.  And the "surge" is only one reason why violence is down.  One other reason is that all neighborhoods have been ethnically clensed.

Another reason, we are paying Sadr money to keep a cease fire.  He'll be back.  I'm not hoping, it's just a matter of time.

I don't want another attack on America, that's the GOP's wish.  I just know Bush NON efforts aren't why.  Al Queda is very patient.  When did they bomb the World Trade Centers the first time?  92?  So 9 years went by between attacks.  I'd say Clinton did a good job not letting it happen again on his watch.

Anyways, I think we all know that Bush and PNAC let 9-11 happen because it was their excuse to invade Iraq.  Without 9-11, they would have never sold us on going into Iraq.  And why else did Chaney take control of NORAD?

I'm sure they have answers.  I'm just not buying them.


----------



## Taco (Jul 11, 2008)

"Yes, I read it and my tolerance ends when anybody starts to list the "reasons" terrorists hate us."

Then, so there also ends your reasoning abilities.

You now place yourself beyond the pale of logic.

If you think this "hatred" sprung up in a vaccum, and you care nothing of causes....well..

you aren't smart.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah. Bush is as bad as Hitler.
> 
> Yet more evidence that the left doesn't distinguish between evil and good, right and wrong, and would not recognize a human right if it sat on their faces and wiggled.



Notice this conversation was back when you were denying that iraqis wanted us to stay.  So we were right, but now you will spin it to say the surge worked.  great, nw lets bring our troops home, just like the british.  and we want to win in afgan.  do you?

also, we know evil.  killing 1 million iraqis is evil.

it is also evil to go into a liberal church and start shooting.  or it is evil to blow up abortion clinics.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 28, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> also, we know evil.  killing 1 million iraqis is evil.



I suppose you just choose to ingore the fact that many of those Iraqis were killed by their own, and foreign terrorist right. I suppose you just choose to use the highest estimates right.

It is ludicris to claim the us Killed 1 million Iraqis, when we have been hearing day in and day out about insurgant and terrorist attacks on Iraqis for 5 years now. Ludicris and simply dead wrong.


----------



## CA95380 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ravi said:


> WORLD Magazine | Today's News, Christian Views



"Iraq wants us to leave"

  Has this sunk in yet?


----------



## HopesNPrayers7 (Oct 22, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Terrorism is defeated ...
> 
> We want a time table ...
> 
> ...



 You got that right!!!!! i want my nephew back home.He is on his 5th tour of duty, in Baghdad. Yeah!!! i said 5th tour.I lost my youngest son, in Mosal, Iraq, back in 2004, in the Messhall bombing.Yeah!!! they can have their country back!!!!

      Janet E. Moore

                    American Independent Party
       Retired United States Navy Nurse( Viet Nam era)
 Proud to have served my country and our vets....


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 22, 2008)

HopesNPrayers7 said:


> You got that right!!!!! i want my nephew back home.He is on his 5th tour of duty, in Baghdad. Yeah!!! i said 5th tour.I lost my youngest son, in Mosal, Iraq, back in 2004, in the Messhall bombing.Yeah!!! they can have their country back!!!!
> 
> Janet E. Moore
> 
> ...



I am so sorry.  God Bless...

THIS WAR HAS GONE ON LONG ENOUGH!


----------



## user_name_guest (Oct 23, 2008)

We have to wait until after the election so Obama could take credit for pulling us from Iraq.  Because if it is done before Jan 2009, how can Obama make a first momunmental step that will be written into our history books.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 23, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Iraq wants to be independent, and those who are corrupt and evil would like to see our backsides sooner than later.
> 
> We're on the verge of having a beacon in the middle east that will be an example to everyone else. A place where a representative government is in place, a place that is friendly to the US, a place where people can live happily and in peace. And dumbasses who have claimed we lost from the beginning will ruin it all by whining and wringing their hands and pulling us out of there microseconds (figuratively speaking) before it happens.



Interesting.

"Verge of a beacon in the middle east."

What kind of beacon do we need in the middle east? 

Whatever happened to Israel?

This sounds like empire building to me.

We shouldn't have been there in the first place. Bush exagerated the intelligence to sell the whole thing to the Americans.

We never went into Iraq to establish it as a beacon. We went in there to protect ourselves and to prevent Saddam Hussein from selling his supposed wmd's to terrorists. 

If we're going to overthrow a government, we should help setup another one. We did that years ago. We should've left after that.

This is ridiculous. People like you got 4000 soldiers killed. Saddam was containable and we ruined that.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 23, 2008)

user_name_guest said:


> We have to wait until after the election so Obama could take credit for pulling us from Iraq.  Because if it is done before Jan 2009, how can Obama make a first momunmental step that will be written into our history books.



Or....if McCain is elected we can watch more US service men and women die Iraq...so they can throw us out later.  We have done their dirty work and gotten rid of Saddam.  We have chased the radicals from Bagdad.  Now they want us to leave.


----------



## HopesNPrayers7 (Oct 24, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> I am so sorry.  God Bless...
> 
> THIS WAR HAS GONE ON LONG ENOUGH!



 I wish i could understand a lot of these things, that are going on in this world, but it is hard.i see one side trying to out talk the other side, and they are getting no where.When i watched the last presidential debate, i was confused and flustered as to why the commentator did not bring up any questions about our MiddleEast conflicts, or the Social Security problem, or the Homeland issue(Border).All i heard about was "JOE, the plumber and picking at each other about their Ad issues.UH!!! I mean we are at war, and our Social Security is a bit shacky, and our borders are like the swing doors of Macey's.Being and independent has it's good points, but i can get you stuck in the middle at the same time.Sure iam voting for Obama, and i pray for a good change, but i want to see some changes in this war issue as well, I hope you understand...


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 24, 2008)

HopesNPrayers7 said:


> I wish i could understand a lot of these things, that are going on in this world, but it is hard.i see one side trying to out talk the other side, and they are getting no where.When i watched the last presidential debate, i was confused and flustered as to why the commentator did not bring up any questions about our MiddleEast conflicts, or the Social Security problem, or the Homeland issue(Border).All i heard about was "JOE, the plumber and picking at each other about their Ad issues.UH!!! I mean we are at war, and our Social Security is a bit shacky, and our borders are like the swing doors of Macey's.Being and independent has it's good points, but i can get you stuck in the middle at the same time.Sure iam voting for Obama, and i pray for a good change, but i want to see some changes in this war issue as well, I hope you understand...



Oh Hopes, I do understand you.  This is one of the most rational, well though out posts I have ever read on this board.  It is moving to read these words while realizing the pain and anguish you have seen all because of misquided actions by misguided leaders.

Honestly, my heart goes out to you.  In this one post, you have summed up the feelings of many of us concerning the state of this war and this country.  *Thank you*


----------



## cbi0090 (Oct 25, 2008)

HopesNPrayers7 said:


> I wish i could understand a lot of these things, that are going on in this world, but it is hard.i see one side trying to out talk the other side, and they are getting no where.When i watched the last presidential debate, i was confused and flustered as to why the commentator did not bring up any questions about our MiddleEast conflicts, or the Social Security problem, or the Homeland issue(Border).All i heard about was "JOE, the plumber and picking at each other about their Ad issues.UH!!! I mean we are at war, and our Social Security is a bit shacky, and our borders are like the swing doors of Macey's.Being and independent has it's good points, but i can get you stuck in the middle at the same time.Sure iam voting for Obama, and i pray for a good change, but i want to see some changes in this war issue as well, I hope you understand...



A lot of people feel like you do because we aren't getting anything straight from any of the media.  They want to keep you anxious, confused, and frustrated because it gets you coming back for more, in the hopes of hearing something hopeful.  It's like soap opera's, you just have to come back and see if it will eventually turn out right.  If they left you feeling like there is nothing to worry about, our leaders have got things under control, you can sleep sound, would you be in a hurry to find out what's happening next?  No, you might turn on the TV or you might not and just think of all the commercials (you know the ones who pay all of the media employees salaries) you would miss.  

People forget, that news sells and it sells big.  CNN's entire business plan was based on it and proved it, now everyone is in the game.  But not all news sells as well as other types of news.  Good news doesn't sell anywhere near as well as bad news, and anxious, angry, perilous news sells the best.  Nothing will get you to buy that special age defying cream better than a good ole child molester story.  

The truth about Bush, or Obama, or McCain or anyone in the limelight will never be known till years from now.  You only know what sells best for the media and nothing more.  Don't try and make sense of it, don't get upset, you're too far down on the food chain (along with 95% of the world) to really know what's going on.


----------



## bigbroodmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

cbi, I agree with you about how they attempt to draw in viewers, but I don't really think that all of media has a secret one-minded agenda, like many people I've spoken to online. I think that the media is like a see-saw that tries to appear on the side of the most popular opinions, attempting to pull in as many potential viewers as possible.

They certainly aren't trying to brainwash anyone. Maybe if you're a consipiracy theorist, or oddball it could seem that way, because they are generally trying to appeal to those of us who don't believe in the world trade center being an inside job, or that the government is putting nanobots in our water supply.


----------



## bigbroodmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^I do agree that the news puts inflammatory things in front of our face to try to get us to look. I just don't think that there is anything else behind it other than doing that.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 21, 2008)

bigbroodmaster said:


> ^^^I do agree that the news puts inflammatory things in front of our face to try to get us to look. I just don't think that there is anything else behind it other than doing that.



Take a look at this protest and tell me if this is imaginary.

And I hate to say we told you so, but there was no winning in Iraq.  Eventually, Mook Tada El Sadr is going to be the ruler of Iraq.  And no matter how much we spend and how hard we try, Bush made Iran & Iraq allies when he took out the Sunni leader and put the Shiites in control.  Iran is Shiite and so is Iraq, in case you didn't know that.  McCain didn't.

Bush effigy burned at Iraq protest - Conflict in Iraq- msnbc.com

Thousands of Iraqis protest U.S. security pact
Sermon by hard-line cleric al-Sadr brands America 'the enemy of Islam'

So why did we go in?  Oil Companies, Haloburton & Blackwater emptied our treasury.  Mission Accomplished.

Now do you think the GOP make us safer?  Look at what's going on in Iran, Pakistan, Russia, N. Korea.  We're spread so thin that they're all going nuclear.  What a mess the GOP got us in.

Oh yea, everyone has to share the blame when the GOP messes up.  It's never all their fault.


----------



## editec (Nov 21, 2008)

> So why did we go in? Oil Companies, Haloburton & Blackwater emptied our treasury. Mission Accomplished.


 
Yes


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 23, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Take a look at this protest and tell me if this is imaginary.
> 
> And I hate to say we told you so, but there was no winning in Iraq.  Eventually, Mook Tada El Sadr is going to be the ruler of Iraq.  And no matter how much we spend and how hard we try, Bush made Iran & Iraq allies when he took out the Sunni leader and put the Shiites in control.  Iran is Shiite and so is Iraq, in case you didn't know that.  McCain didn't.
> 
> ...


WOW thousands show up to protest in a country of 25 MILLION
and you think its wide spread


----------

